# Athlon Midas TAC Riflescopes



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Athlon Midas TAC Riflescopes*

The Midas Tac is loaded with features including : HD Glass, FFP, Advanced Fully Multi-coated, True Zero Stop, Capped Windage Turret, 30mm Tube, 10MIL/25MOA Travel-Per-Rotation Turrets.

Advanced Fully Multi-Coated lenses gives you better light transmission to bring optimum brightness and true color across the entire light spectrum

HD Glass gives you better light transmission, brighter, and sharper image.

The system allows you to lock down your zero position and dial back to it with a sharp and precise stop right at your zero mark even you are turning it in pitch-dark or blind folded

HD Glass HD Glass gives you better light transmission, brighter, and sharper image.
Non Illuminated Reticle The non illuminated reticle rifle scope is battery free.
First Focal Plane Reticle First focal plane reticle stays valid at all power settings allowing you to fully utilize the specially designed reticle that shrinks or grows along with your target as you zoom in or out. The reticle offers quick target engagement at low power while offering precise holdover positions with finer details.
Etched Glass Reticle Reticle etched on the glass that provides excellent backing support for complex reticle design and offers great durability and much higher shock resistance to recoil
Advanced Fully Multicoated Fully Multicoated optics effectively reduces reflected light and increases the transmission of light giving you a brighter image than normal single coated lenses
XPL Coating XPL Coating gives you an extra protection on the exterior lenses from dirt, oil and scratches or anything else mother nature can throw at you.
Precision Zero Stop System The system allows you to lock down your zero position and dial back to it with a sharp and precise stop right at your zero mark even you are turning it in pitch-dark or blinded folded.
High Precision Erector System The high precision erector system processed by high precision CNC machine with +/- 0.0001mm tolerance level to provide you the most accurate power settings and smoothest magnification change
Aircraft Grade Aluminum The aircraft grade aluminum tube that has exceptional strength and superior mechanical integrity will protect these world class optics no matter what punishment you throw at it.
Direct Dial Elevation Turret Exposed Direct Dial Turret for elevation allows you to quickly make adjustment as you needed and engage your target within a blink of your eyes
Capped Windage Turret Capped Turret for windage assures you that your zero on the windage is always there and gives you the flexibility to dial as well after taking off the cap
One Piece Tube Construction Heat treated one piece tube gives the scope extra strength over multi-piece tubes. A one piece tube also is better at keeping moisture out thus keeping your scope fog proof for the life of the product
Waterproof Waterproof to protect the scope in the harshest weather conditions or if accidently submerged underwater
Fog proof Fog proof to allow you to immediately engage your target when you take your rifle to cold ambient temperature from warm inside
Shockproof Robust mechanical system with special designs on both control and erector system that give you the ultimate recoil resistance to withstand 1000G recoil for 1000 times.
Argon Purged Argon Purging uses the inertia gas with bigger size molecules to purge any moisture out of the tube giving you better waterproofing and thermal stability .

The big brother in the Midas TAC family, this 5-25×56 first focal plane scope gives you even more versatility. A minimum parallax of 25 yards and 110 MOA of elevation travel makes this scope perfect for close range rimfire or long range engagement with standard and magnum calibers. HD glass and advanced Fully Multi-Coated lenses enhance target appearance at all distances. A true precision Zero Stop for a repeatable return to zero and a capped windage turret give confidence you’ll be able to make the shot.

*#213080 Midas TAC 5-25x56 - APLR4 FFP MOA HD

#213081 Midas TAC 5-25x56 - APRS3 FFP MIL HD

#213082 Midas TAC 5-25x56 APRS6 FFP MIL HD*

Magnification 5-25
Objective Lens Diameter 56 mm
Surface Finish Matte 
Lens Coating Wide Band Fully Multicoated 
Extra Coating Xtra Protective Coating 
Tube Material Aircraft Grade Aluminium 
Tube Diameter 34 mm
Exit Pupil 9-2.2 mm
Eye Relief 3.7"
Field of View @100 yards 22.1-4.5 ft
Click Value 0.25 moa
Adjustment range per rotation 25 moa
Total Elevation Adjustment 110 moa
Total Windage Adjustment 110 moa
Turret Style Zero Stop Elevation & Capped Windage
Parallax Adjustment Side Focus – 25 yards to infinity
Purging Material Argon 
Length 15.1 "
Weight 30 oz

The Midas Tactical. Loaded with features including HD Glass, Fully Multi-Coated lenses to enhance target appearance at all distances, a hard Zero Stop for a repeatable return to zero, and a capped Windage Turret to prevent accidental adjustments. Add in First Focal plane and a Ranging Reticle, housed in a 30mm Aircraft grade Aluminum tube. This is not just another option, but the solution!

*#213075 Midas TAC 6-24x50 - APRS2 FFP MIL

#213076 Midas TAC 6-24x50 - APLR4 FFP MOA

#213077 Midas TAC 6-24x50 - APRS3 FFP MIL*

Magnification 6-24
Objective Lens Diameter 50 mm
Surface Finish Matte 
Lens Coating Wide Band Fully Multicoated 
Extra Coating Xtra Protective Coating 
Tube Material Aircraft Grade Aluminium 
Tube Diameter 30 mm
Exit Pupil 11.1-1.8 mm
Eye Relief 3.7"
Field of View @100 yards 17.8-4.6 ft
Click Value 0.25 moa
Adjustment range per rotation 25 moa
Total Elevation Adjustment 85 moa
Total Windage Adjustment 50 moa
Turret Style Zero Stop Elevation&Capped Windage
Parallax Adjustment Side Focus – 10 yards to infinity
Purging Material Argon 
Length 14.6 "
Weight 26.3 oz

*#213070 Midas TAC 4-16x44 - APRS2 FFP MIL*

Magnification 4-16
Objective Lens Diameter 44 mm
Reticle APRS3 FFP IR MIL, Glass Etched non-illuminated
Surface Finish Matte 
Lens Coating Wide Band Fully Multicoated 
Extra Coating Xtra Protective Coating 
Tube Material Aircraft Grade Aluminium 
Tube Diameter 30 mm
Exit Pupil 11.1-1.8 mm
Eye Relief 3.7"
Field of View @100 yards 27.7-7 ft
Click Value 0.1 mil
Adjustment range per rotation 10 mil
Total Elevation Adjustment 30 mil
Total Windage Adjustment 15 mil
Turret Style Zero Stop Elevation&Capped Windage
Parallax Adjustment Side Focus – 10 yards to infinity
Purging Material Argon 
Length 14.6 "
Weight 23. 8 oz

We've got MANY other deals going on so please just give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss the Optic, Camera or Tripod you're looking for and we will hook you up.

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

